# Steel Or Aluminum?



## esclark76 (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok, so I am wanting to make my own dankung style slingshot out of 1/2 inch either aluminum or plain steel rod. I already know that the aluminum would be lighter but would it have the strength for a heavier pull? Before I forget, I am going to be using tubes on it as well.


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

i think it would be nice to make one out of steel, i like heavy frames because they add a bit of weight and it feels good in the hand. hope this helps
Daniel


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

half inch will be way to thick i would recommend 6-8mm steel rod or 9-10mm aluminum rod, my personal choice would be steel


----------



## esclark76 (Mar 14, 2012)

_Yeah, I didn't have a ruler at the time that I was thinking about 1/2 inch. Think I might switch it down to 3/8 inch._


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

esclark76 said:


> Ok, so I am wanting to make my own dankung style slingshot out of 1/2 inch either aluminum or plain steel rod. I already know that the aluminum would be lighter but would it have the strength for a heavier pull? Before I forget, I am going to be using tubes on it as well.


I make bent rod slingshot frames from 5/16 inch solid aluminum rod. I haven't destructively tested one, but they withstand up to 25 pounds pull with no problem.


----------



## esclark76 (Mar 14, 2012)

Henry, great looking shooter!!! I really like how simple it looks, nothing too complicated.


----------

